# सामान्य मंच > गीत-संगीत >  क्लासिकल हिन्दी गाने

## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Kamal Ji

नीलिमा बहन... 
दो-तीन  गाने लता जी के ही गाये हुए हैं......
 कृपया वह् देने का कष्ट करेंगी?... 
अगर एम् पी ३ में भी मिल जाएँ तो और उत्तम रहेगा.

इस फिल्म का नाम नही पता...सांझ भई घर आ जा ओ पीया......
नैना बरसे रिमझिम रिमझिम....इस गीत की भी फिल्म का नाम नही पता
एक और गीत  अमर  प्रेम फिल्म का है....

----------


## Kamal Ji

> नीलिमा बहन... 
> दो-तीन  गाने लता जी के ही गाये हुए हैं......
>  कृपया वह् देने का कष्ट करेंगी?... 
> अगर एम् पी ३ में भी मिल जाएँ तो और उत्तम रहेगा.
> 
> इस फिल्म का नाम नही पता...सांझ भई घर आ जा ओ पीया......
> नैना बरसे रिमझिम रिमझिम....इस गीत की भी फिल्म का नाम नही पता
> एक और गीत  अमर  प्रेम फिल्म का है....


चलो मैं स्वयं यह लिनक्स दे देता हूँ अपने आपको ही. हा हा हा हा 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRk9pG5Upe4 रैना बीती जाये.
और इसमें है... सारे गाने अम्र प्रेम के.....http://www.youtube.com/results?searc...ongs&oq=amar+&
gs_l=youtube.1.1.0l10.140965.150669.0.180900.7.6.1  .0.0.0.432.1837.0j1j2j1j2.6.0...0.0...1ac.1.11.you  tube.PueaPP4hvds

saanjh bhyi ghr aa jaa o piyaa ........http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DcesG3I_KZA

*     Mai Ri Main Kaise Kahoon...................http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abpFlf-wiYI*

----------


## ashwanimale

हुर्रे एक शानदार सूत्र मिला, थैंक्स टू आल पोस्टरस एंड सूत्रधार को भी थैंक्स

----------


## ashwanimale

क्या.या.या.या.या *सिर्फ ७ पोस्ट*? (बहूहूहूहू)

----------


## .jaguar.

मधुबन में राधिका नाचे रे 
गिरधर की मुरलिया बाजे रे
मधुबन में...


पग में घुँघरू बाँधके, आ...
पग में घुँघरू बाँधके
घुँघटा मुख पर डाल के
नैनन में कजरा लगाके रे
मधुबन में...


डोलत छम\-छम कामिनी, आ...
डोलत छम\-छम कामिनी
चमकत जैसे दामिनी
चंचल प्यारी छवि लागे रे
मधुबन में...


म्रिदंग बाजे तितकितधूम तितकितधूम ता ता 
न चक चूम चूम था थय था थय
चक चूम चूम चन न न चूम चूम चन न न
क्रन ता क्रन ता क्रन ता धा धा धा
मधुबन में राधिका नाचे रे


मधुबन में राधिका
नी सा रे सा गा रे मा गा पा मा
धा पा नी धा सा नी रे सा
रे सा नी धा पा मा
पा धा नी सा रे सा नी धा पा मा
पा गा मा
धा पा गा मा रे सा


मधुबन में राधिका नाचे रे
सा सा सा नी धा पा मा
पा धा पा गा मा रे सा नी रे सा
सा सा गा मा धा धा नी धा सा
मधुबन में राधिका नाचे रे
मधुबन में राधिका


ओ दे ना दिर दिर धा नी ता धा रे दीम दीम ता ना ना
ना दिर दिर धा नी ता धा रे दीम दीम ता ना ना
ना दिर दिर धा नी ता धा रे दीम दीम ता ना ना
ना दिर दिर धा नी ता धा रे
ओ दे तन दिर दिर तन दिर दिर दिर दिर दूम दिर दिर दिर
धा तितकित तक दूम तितकित तक
तितकित तितकित ता धा नी
ना दिर दिर धा नी ता धा रे ...

----------


## donsplender

मेरी पसन्द का सूत्र ! धन्यवाद ।
मित्र विडियो सांग के साथ एम पी थ्री का लिंक भी देते तो सोने पर सुहागा हो जाता !!

----------


## loolugupta

maza aa gaya ji

----------

